# 40k Funny Picture Thread/Game



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

note sure on where to put this; but what the hell here it will go

post a picture that is funnier than the picture before it

Rules: 
no foul language within the picture itself
Memes can be used if original or appropriate to 40k
must be about 40k (or GW in whole)
a Caption should be put with the picture if no caption is already there









better than a dreadknight


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I'd want a break from this as well.

Midnight


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

We captured this xeno for the imperium!


----------



## GoRy (Apr 1, 2008)

Also, that first picture is clearly Aliens.


----------



## Raizer Sabre (Nov 8, 2010)

good ol' angry marines


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

Why must I fail at everything 

EDIT: Is it just me or is that picture not showing up?


----------



## Rameses (Aug 21, 2011)

Mindlessness said:


> Why must I fail at everything
> 
> EDIT: Is it just me or is that picture not showing up?


 
I think I got it fixed for you. Better?

I am, Rameses!


----------



## Rameses (Aug 21, 2011)

I hacked Games-Workshop R&D and found this picture in a file marked Imperial Guard Codex-6thed.pdf.










Hope this is a good indication that 6th edition will still be mechanized. :yahoo:

I am, Rameses!


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

MidnightSun said:


> I'd want a break from this as well.
> 
> Midnight


lol Sanguinius is actually kinda cute


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Ok i've got a couple

View attachment 959932105


Can't really see the text, but you get the idea 

View attachment 959932106


View attachment 959932107


View attachment 959932108


View attachment 959932109


View attachment 959932110


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Because he's a joke.

Midnight


----------



## El Mariachi (Jun 22, 2008)

...because it's not a 40k thread until someone mentions:


----------



## Hayden86 (Dec 8, 2011)

I have always LOLed at this one


----------

